# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Night - Sunday 31st August

## Venture

Sunday night quiz in the chatroom at 8.30 pm.  A mixed bag of questions, so hopefully something for everyone. See you there. :Smile:

----------


## joxville

Looking forward to it Venture. Have you included any 'sneaky' ones in it like that 'owld wifie' usually does?  ::

----------

